# Tarkiln Bayou



## bludigal (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I spelled it correct. In Perdido bay there is a portion that changes name to Tarkiln Bay and then a sign that says no motorized vessels and changes to Tarkiln Bayou.

Just curious if anyone has fished up in there and if so what for, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty shallow, I hike back to the water every once in a while and see reds and specks busting up the water. If you got a yak i'd imagine it would be a good spot as it's not disturbed to much.


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Think it goes to no motorized vehicles close to the non-passable inlet to the bayou. Have fished this spot multiple times on the way back north and never caught anything other than cats! But that's me! Hopefully someone else has caught them there! Supposedly there is better fishing due south from the canal and around the point leading to bayou


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

You will have to hike by land or enter through the inlet. The first 100 yards is less than 6 inches deep. Very swift water.


----------



## bludigal (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, I am going to have to try it at some point. When I look on google maps it just looks like it would hold fish,


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Call Blue Angel Rec Park and talk to the Kayak Guy. :thumbup:


----------



## bludigal (Aug 3, 2013)

Got, it. Call Kayak guy. Will do.


----------

